# What does oem and retail mean?



## cadmaster (Oct 27, 2004)

as i do my search for a new computer-mobo and chip, there are 2 options when purchasing the items....retail and oem.
what are difference and which is better?

thanks


----------



## ksteiger (Oct 3, 2004)

Retail means you get a full warranty on the item, and all the peripheral items are included in the box (software, drivers, cables, etc.).

OEM is just the product itself, with a limited, if any, warranty. You need to provide your own cables, software, and drivers.

Of course, the OEM product is cheaper, but if you want or need the peripheral items, you need the retail product.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

100% correct.

To add my own opinion to the mix, I'd like to say that my own experiences have lead me to the conclusion that buying retail is worth every extra penny- things can and will break, and when they do, it's nice to not have to pay for them to be replaced.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Fox said:


> 100% correct.
> 
> To add my own opinion to the mix, I'd like to say that my own experiences have lead me to the conclusion that buying retail is worth every extra penny- things can and will break, and when they do, it's nice to not have to pay for them to be replaced.


Very true here. Usually the retail version CPU will be 5-10 dollars higher. That would be 5-10 dollars for a 3 year warranty. Plus a Fan and Heatsink to boot.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

OEM - Original Equipment Manufacturer - These items are (traditionaly) only sold to system builders/retailers. OEM Software usually comes in a sleeve with no documentation. OEM hardware generally has a lesser warranty, and does not come in the fancy box. These items are primarily used for system builds where the builder will provide a warranty on the total package.

Retail - These are the items intended for purchase by the general consumer. Fancy boxes, documentation, etc. are all included, as are better warranties (hardware).


----------



## nwilcox (Nov 2, 2004)

I will also chime in... Retail is the ONLY way to go. Even as a System Builder I chose retail. I have had to send OEM stuff back much more, that is why my building policy now call for retail. The ONLY hardware I get OEM anymore are hard drives, and that is not often.


----------

